# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  فارسی کردن صفحه کلید و  تقویم  شمسی با فایل DLL

## mohsenna30ri

سلام- با توجه به پراکندگی مطالب و نحوه فارسی ساز کردن صفحه کلید و همچنین تغییر تاریخ هجری قمری به شمسی جمع بندی ساده به طریق زیر تقدیم می گردد:

1- فایل مربوط به فارسی کردن صفحه کلید و اصلاح لایه فارسی به نام Kbdfa.dll

2- فایل مربوط به تبدیل تاریخ هجری قمری به شمسی به نام oleaut32.dll

3- نرم افزار مخصوص جایگزینی فایلهای کتابخانه ای بنام Repacer 

FarsiDll.zip
https://barnamenevis.org/attach...4&d=1195879522
4-نحوه عمل: دو فایل فوق را در فولدر system32 ویندوزتان جایگزین فایلهای قبلی شان کنید که اینکار باید در حالت safe mode انجام گیرد ولی با نرم افزار repalcer احتیاجی به این حالت safe mode نیست بدین صورت که با اجرای نرم افزار Replacer پنجره ای باز می شود که ابتدا فایل اصلی واقع در system32 ویندوز را در آن درگ کنید و اینتر زده و سپس فایلی که می خواهید جایگزین شود را در آن درگ کرده و اینتر و سپس Y بزنید
موفق باشید - با تشکر از دوستانی که این اطلاعات را در تاپیکهای مختلف ارائه کردند :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hbahjat

سلام من امتحان کردم تقویم هجری شمسی جواب نمیده !

----------


## daskar

یه سری به اینجا بزن 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=82822

----------


## rmsaaa

عزیز
لینک بالا آدمو گیج میکنه خودت ساده توضیح بده
چون توی اون لینک یه فایل زیپ هست که 4تافایل داره که 2تا2تا شبیه همند ووقتی اکسترکت کنی 2 تا قفایل مسیشن.ولی لینک این صفحه 2تا فایل داره -فول زیپو میگم

----------


## daskar

دوست عزیز 
همان طور که در لینک بالا تاپیک قبلی گفتم دوفایل 
( دوفایل KBDFA.DLL و oleaut32.dll ) داخل فولدر windows\system32 هست 
که مربوط به تاریخ و کیبرد اکسس است حال شما بایستی دوفایل را عوض کنی (در حالت safe mode یا با نرم افزار replac) فایل دستکاری شده نمونه که در تاپیک قبلی توضیح داده شد. یا از فایل ضمیمه بردارید.
ولی از آنجا که پس از reset کامپیوتر ، ویندوز در هنگام بالا آمدن فایلهای مربوطه را با فایلهای مربوط به شاخه dllcashe مقایسه میکند و از شاخه windows\system32\dllcashe باز سازی میکند و فایلهای قبلی را جایگزین میکند پس بایستی این دو فایل را در dllcashe نیز تغییر دهی 
1- دو فایلی که در فولدر dllcashe گذاشته شده جایگزین مسیر windows\system32\dllcashe در سیستم خودتان نمایید
2- دو فایلی که در فولدر system32 گذاشته شده جایگزین مسیر windows\system32 در سیستم خودتان نمایید.
3- حال اکسس را باز کرده از منوی option تب برگ International تیک Use Hejri Calendar رو بزنید
4- فیلد خود رو از نوع date انتخاب کرده فرمت آنرا long یا short انتخاب کنید سپس برنامه شما با تمامی توابع سیستم اکسس تاریخ رو محاسبه جمع یا تفریق می نماید.

----------


## e_jahan

امتحان کردم جواب میده، ممنون

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

سلام فرسی سازش حرف (پ) صفحه کیلد را مزنم این بجاش میاد (÷) و فارسی هم نمشه 

مشکل کجاست مشه راهنمای کنید

----------


## daskar

با سلام 
جهت تایپ فارسی پ از کلید  \   استفاده کن

----------


## smhnoor

سلام من شهريور 87 اين پست را ديدم كاش زودتر ديده بودم خوب كار مي كند 
با تشكر

----------


## smhnoor

ضمنا يكي از فايلهاي kbdfa.dll كه در فايل زيپ گذاشته ايد مشكل دارد (حجم 6.4 كيلو درست است)

----------


## M.Javad

آی امکانش هست که این دو فایل به صورت یک پک نرم افزاری جایگزین بشن و احتیاج به استفاده از Replaser  و یا SafeMode کردن ویندوز نباشه؟

----------


## mohsenna30ri

فکر کنم اين پکيج بدردتون بخوره!

----------


## homan2070

سلام
آقا!!! خدا ميلياردها در دنيا و تريارد ها در آخرت بهتون بده. اگه بدونيد من چه مدت با اين قضيه سر و كله زدم ... چقدر بد بختي با اين تاريخ كشيدم ... چند تا بانك دارم كه انواع اقسام كلكهاي موجود رو توش زدم باز هم هر بلايي سرش بياري نهايتش جمع و تفريق تاريخ رو انجام نمي‌ده. ديگه دست به دامن ويژوال بيسيك شده بودم. كجا بودي شما تا حالا واااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااي خدا خيرت بده

----------


## sirous2012

سلام دمت گرم
مرسي

----------


## abdoreza57

*
توجه :

یک ویروس تروجان در داخل فایل زیپ شده است 
من با دو آنتی ویروس قوی به اطمینان رسیدم* 
detected: Trojan program Packed.Win32.Katusha.e    URL: http://www.barnamenevis.org/at...ta.lxx/Zap.exe

----------


## jimi_punisher

با سلام و تشکر ازتون برای این مطالب
می خواستم بپرسم که آیا این DLL ها در ویندوز سون هم کار می کنه یا نه؟

----------


## masoudni67

سلام محسن جان می خواستم بپرسم فایل oleat32.dll ویندوز 10 را میشه واسه ویندوز 8 استفاده کرد یا خیر؟

----------


## Saman_ap13

سلام وقت بخیر
من توی حالت safe mode سعی کردم oleaut32.dll رو جایگزین کنم توی فولدر system32 اما با ارور مواجه شدم. نوشته:
"it is being used by another person or program"

----------


## mazoolagh

> سلام وقت بخیر
> من توی حالت safe mode سعی کردم oleaut32.dll رو جایگزین کنم توی فولدر system32 اما با ارور مواجه شدم. نوشته:
> "it is being used by another person or program"


سلام و روز خوش
این کار در همون زمان هم بسیار نادرست و بیهوده بود - الان که دیگه اصلا توجیهی نداره.

----------

